# TTight like prom night??



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

never posted pics of my TT, so here's a few...


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: TTight like prom night?? (black vdub)*

Why have you never posted pics before?? That thing is beautiful!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pws15 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: TTight like prom night?? (black vdub)*

great overall presentation.
the rolling shot is the best


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

Pretty nifty... Are those the Mercedes SL rims?
Love the Votex front and sideskirts, that is what I want for me car!


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (marksk1)*

Looks awesome Andrew...well worth the wait! Want to trade rims?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (VEEDUBJETTA)*

benz wheels are dope...what suspension u running?


----------



## DirTTy (Sep 28, 2004)

*what suspension are you running?*

looks dope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: what suspension are you running? (DirTTy)*

Straight Secks!


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: what suspension are you running? (NTRCULD)*

The votex looks great and I love the color. The wheels really set it apart, I have never seen Benz wheels on a TT.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: TTight like prom night?? (black vdub)*

US bumpers too!
Awesome stuff. Id raise it just a hair in the front, but its great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: TTight like prom night?? (HarvVAG)*

And oh yeah.
Your traffic lights are the wrong way.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: TTight like prom night?? (HarvVAG)*

Woah! That is amazing!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: TTight like prom night?? (PhunkFX)*

Weak sauce...
...fooled you didn't I?







jk That's an awesome look for the TT I love it






















Some bigger tips could go a long way though. Is that the stock exhaust?


_Modified by Murderface at 2:05 AM 7-11-2007_


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Do your tires rub at all at that height? My stockers rub a little bit and I'm at about the same height as you...


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

looks good and i dig the wheels, you running the factory staggered setup? 8.5 ET35 front, 9.5 ET40 rear?


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

looks very good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado SLC NL)*

Those wheels are sick....the car too.


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

thanks for all the great comments!!


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (marksk1)*

Yes, they are OEM SL600 wheels!
while i'm at it, here are the wheel specs to answer others questions:
18x8.5 ET 35 with 215/40
18x9.5 ET 40 with 245/35
running 20mm adapters all around
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUBJETTA)*

sorry not accepting any trades!








by the way Adam your TT looks sick! very nice with the black roof!


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

suspension is KW V2 coilovers, they are all the way down front and back!


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: TTight like prom night?? (HarvVAG)*

actually they were Canadian bumpers!








had the tumors and front lisence plate plate shaved when i first got it!
I agree... i plan on raising the front slightly to match the rear. I put them all the way down upon install and the drop wasnt even, i held out a bit and was hopping the rear would've settled more, but it hasnt, so the fronts gotta come up sligtly


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: TTight like prom night?? (Murderface)*

thanks for the comments! 
Yes, i am running stock exhaust. Dont have plans on changing it, probably just a 42DD DP in the near future and call it a day!


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

Suprisingly the tires never rub, ever! But my oil pan, etc... well that's another story


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

run 19s! no scrapie. Love the Oem kit, and the headlights!
That lip is my next mod!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (PsiGLI)*

looks amazing!


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

My god that is awesome!! I was just in Montreal last week and never saw you....I was in the La Salle area with my buddy visiting his mom. I love the wheels, the kit looks great....and pretty much what everyone has already said!
Adam


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (adamprice271)*

dont raise it...the rake looks mean







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

I've never liked super low TTs, but with those wheels you have changed my mind. That looks awesome!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (octalon7)*

cant say anything more than what has been said....very nice


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

mmmm...a slammed TT what could be better!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Damn...very nice...


----------



## rocketbrothers540 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

that car is my ****


----------



## azninvazn (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (rocketbrothers540)*

so sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (azninvazn)*

hottness, what company did you get your wheels from?
Id like to see what others ones they have.
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

didnt get them from a company, they're simply OEM Mercedes wheels that came off an SL600


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

they're made by Ronal Germany if that helps, however they make lots of OEM wheels and they wont sell you OEM wheels directly, they'll tell you to go to a Benz dealer.. so dont think that will help you much


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (black vdub)*

thanks

you so sneaky


----------



## VW905 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (golfzex)*

where'd you pick up the wheels from?


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: TTight like prom night?? (black vdub)*









wow.. all my favorite things, piled into one.. love it


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: TTight like prom night?? (candela)*

canadian Tt without the gay bumpers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JmanVR6 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: TTight like prom night?? (black vdub)*

I love those wheels. Car looks great. Why do you have the wheels in different directions? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by JmanVR6 at 6:14 PM 8-7-2007_


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: TTight like prom night?? (JmanVR6)*

thanks! The wheels come in different directions stock on the Mercedes they come on! I freaked out when i got them, i thought i got screwed and got two half sets! But i searched around a bit out found out that thats how they come!


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: TTight like prom night?? (conman4287)*

I still have the tumors if anyone wants to convert there american bumpers to the lovely canadian ones!


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

Well im partially there.. Just ordered the front lip... Sides will come later but roof is being painted black when front is installed and painted


----------



## JmanVR6 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: TTight like prom night?? (black vdub)*

I guess I never payed attention LOL. I see them pretty offten. But hey they look great on your ride


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

I love your car , but I think you need a rear skirt for it...


----------

